# Dakota with 3 ltr Comformatic Gearbox



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking to upgrade our AT Tracker, have been offered an excellent deal on a 2011 Dakota with 5450 miles on clock, fitted with the 3 ltr engine and auto gearbox.

Any views welcomed before we sign on the dotted line.

All input appreciated.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not able to comment on the AT, however we have the Fiat 3.ol engine and are very impressed with it. The so called autobox has members for and against, I do not like it because it is not really an autobox,just an assisted change box.
But this of course is only my opinion.

cabby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I've had two cars with that kind of auto box and have been reasonable happy with them. The only two things I have found is on very steep hills they don't know which gear to use tending to jump up and down the box, this I overcome by selecting manual. The other thing is that when slowing down into a round about they don't react swiftly, unlike a full auto, if you see a gap and go for it. Mercedes use to use a trip tropic box but reverted to a full auto which is what we have now. Our car though is an Aygo with comfortmatic type box and it fine. Hope that's of some help to you..


Wobby


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I love the gearbox pure and simple. Been over the Pyrenees, the Massif Central up hill and down dale without any problem.

I have a true automatic car and a Comfortmatic in my motorhome and I can honestly say the Comfortmatic is as good as any gearbox I have owned or driven. The 3 litre engine is also excellent.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

What sort of mpg could I expect! I'm returning 25/27 with my Tracker


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,we have the 3 litre with comfortmatic running at 3.5T with a low profile and have returned 27/28 mpg in the 3 years and 20,00 miles from new. We also have the same type of g/box in a Toyota Yaris diesel and can honestly say the Ducato is a nicer box.

For me the box is only let down by the slow change from 1st to 2nd. After that the smooth torque of the engine overcomes any delays and you very rarely notice the changes.

The system allows some override from the driver when left in auto, and that is how I normally use it. You can use the gear lever to "nudge" up or down a gear if you can see a hill or other obstacle approaching, and the box then reverts to normal. The only time I have reverted to manual operation was on very long hills. In auto the box recognises the retardation when braking down a hill and progressively changes down as you would with a normal manual box.

We did have one problem with the g/box when it was over 2 years old, and not covered by the warranty. The rest of the vehicle is!! The dash display came up with a warning "gears not available" and had to be relayed to a dealer where eventually they discovered a fault with the internal operating pressure of the g/box. A new regulator and some adjustments cost us about £370, and after an argument a contribution from Fiat of £200 voucher meant it wasn't too painful. 

Would I have one again. Yes. I love driving it and look forward to our trips as much for the travel as where it takes us.

Gary.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Stewart,

I'm on my first motorhome and find the Comfortmatic superb once you get used to it. The Dakota is probably about the same size as my Rapido and with a van this size the driving experience is totally relaxed as you can concentrate on the road and scenery instead of worrying about gear changes.

The guys are right, between 1st and 2nd the change seems to take forever, but after a while you become a customed to it and make the necessary allowances. If you like manual gear changing then you can switchover into entirely manual, but I have never found the need yet.

In my view the Comfortmatic is better than a conventional auto as it doesn't suffer the inefficiencies of a fluid flywheel, therefore there is no adverse effect on mpg. It is essentially a manual gearbox with electronic actuators. I currently get 23/24mpg on a 8 metre, 4.25 tonne MH.

I couldn't imagine driving a motorhome now which didn't have an auto box.

Richard


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Stewart

The Dakota is the van which would just about tick every box for me, so for that alone I would go for it.

My ancient 2005 Mercedes has the 2.7 engine and the much maligned (on here) Sprintshift two pedal gearbox.

My van is uprated to 4 ton, and has a damn great box on the roof which is as aerodynamic as a housebrick, but with a light foot I am getting around 24 to 26 mpg. That is cruising at around 56mph most of the time.

I agree with Richard, Who wants a clutch.

So on a good deal I would jump

Paul


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Back today to give van a hard looking over, 18 months old, perfect outside but not a fan of poor diy, on inside, 3 pictures in heavy black frames stuck with very strong double sided tape, one not even squarely mounted above bed, One had been removed removing the veneer with 2 parallel strips 10mm wide by 5 inches long and 5-6 inches apart just above the cooker. Previous owner/dealer had attempted to remove these again resulting in unsightly strips of removed veneer so pictures replaced but adhesive weak so will fall off without much assistance! 

Several screw holes visible from "owner bits"? removed which has us worrie as its a bit unsightly,a very home made hanging rail fitted across between shower sides glued or screwed? there are also several other issues which although not major are very visible and has made us walk away from it. 

To be fair the dealer has suggested a few fixes but that would spoil it for us.

Picture shows the veneer damage above cooker

Shame it could have been a lovely van


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If the price is right the issues you have highlighted can be overcome. The dealer could deal with the hanging rail issue - they can be a good idea if done neatly and the veneer can be disguised by placing something over it rather than a botched repair.

As for the screw holes they could be used depending where they are. Many used vans have holes in them to accommodate wall mounted TVs which disappear when a TV is placed over them.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I have a Mohawk, same age, with a 3 litre engine and comformatic box - apart from layout, the same van as yours.

The gearbox is great. I have some arthritus probs and thats why I bought it. The box works great (why on earth would you dismiss it because its an automated manual? - you don't know that when you are driving it). The gearchange is slower than you might expect but you do get used to that very quickly. There is absolutely no problems on hills!

I get 22 to 24mpg. Its a lot bigger van than your Tracker.

If the deals really good on the Dakota, I'm sure you can get round the cosmetic issues - especially if you can knock a little more off the price.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's brill! As for hills you just press the button on the dash and E comes up on the instrument panel next to the gear selected. In this mode the gear changes are closer/ faster for heavy loads and gradients


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*No*

Hello,

My opinion, steer clear.

I don't like FWD Fiats on such a large vehicle and as a big Fan of both Mercedes and RWD, I would not like to have a Robotised gearbox. Even on a Mercedes. Had a Sprinthift and would not have another.

Good luck whatever you decide.

TM


----------

